# Farm Equipment



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I was at a farm equipment auction this past weekend hoping topick up some tools and noticed that some of the bigger "obsolete" items (peanut inverters, cotton wagons, etc)were going for little more than what they would be worth as scrap iron. I got to thinking while I was watching some of these items sell "man that sure would make a nice reef". In fact I was at an auction last year in southern TN were I could have got 5 old cotton wagons for $150 apeice and a 1979'ishIH Combine for $500. Just got me thinking.....

I'm guessing these kind of things would fall under "prohibited items" huh??


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

just apply for a sea farming permit! tell them you want to grow sea cotton and need the equip. down there to get started!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe....That's funny Scott. 



Bet it would not pass....Think about the Grease that lubes things.



They are so narrow minded that you can't use "ANY" part of a car.



Now let me tell ya. The steel in a car rim [no tire] is very good steel.....But it came off a car.



Dumb!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i have more reefs than days to fish this snapper season. but yaa a lot of stuff would make good reefs that they won't let us use. if we clean it it shouldn't matter where it came from! how you been bobby? haven't seen ya in awhile! you coming to the big fish fry in pace saturday? gonna be a blast.

talk to ya later

scot


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

peanut pickers have been permited in the past :bump


----------

